# Large wheelclamp to fit Fiat Ducato - Burstner 748



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a wheelclamp to fit the Ducato?

I have got an old clamp in the garage that I used to use on a caravan, but it's too small to fit the Ducato wheels.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Fiat Ducato Wheel Clamp*

Hi

Assuming that the tyre size on your Burstner is 215/70 R15C then i can recommend the Milenco ML Range.

Try www.towsure.com see their catalogue on page 96. Check your wheel size.

It is awkward to start but soon eases with usage


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Bulldog do a larger version for vans, which is what I have purchased.

Only use it when van is at home though as it is a bit weighty/bulky to carry around.

Chris


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

London police clamps for sale here @ £89.00 Plus £8.50 postage 
the best there is and normaly sell at around £225 plus
I have just bought a few for the garage (customers cars left out )
Geo
 click here


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Dave
Your luck is in, i have just negotiated to resell Bulldog Wheelclamp range 

I also sell the SAS Products range of wheelclamps 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/5_21

I havent added the whole range to the shop yet, so PM me full details and i can supply you with prices / details etc, and could also give you an extra 5% off as a MHF Member


----------



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

*Wheel Clamps*

I have a Fiat Ducato van conversion fitted with 215/75 R16 Tyres. I can recommend the Milenco T3 suitable for 16" tyres. I bought it at the NEC for £85.00. Comes in three bits so is ideal for stowing away even in my van and is not that heavy should you wish to take it with you. Bright yellow, so a real deterrent!

Rgds
D&J


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Dave,
I have the same situation, my old ( 12 years old ) caravan wheel clamp ( Milenco )is still servicable , I never threw it away, I never throw anything away unless ordered to do so by Mrs. Denboy.
Recently I decided that my T 680 could do with as much security as I could give it, but like you found that the clamp wouldn't fit . I took the spare wheel and the clamp to a local Engineering workshop and we worked out the simple modifications needed to make it fit the spare. 
This was to weld in new sections of steel plate to make it wider and higher.
My ploy came a cropper when I tried to fit the clamp to the vehicle wheel ( not the spare , which was a snug fit ) because the loaded height is less by 1.25 inches than the unloaded spare, and this prevented an easy fit. Consequently It has gone back to be reduced in height .
I expect the job which includes a new yellow paint finish to be £40 , less than half the price of a new clamp.
Hoping this helps .
Denboy


----------

